# Guppy tank



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought id share my guppy tank. I have changed it a bit since the video. I now houses another female and an albino cory. And two fry..


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

IYou sound like you will enjoy the tank very much.... I can also see you enjoy vodka very much...LOL


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

hey.. its scotch.. Johnny Walker


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful guppies! How many gallons is it? Where didb you buy the females?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice! I like the rimless look.


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

I love your red female. Those are the strains that I bred back in the days. She has great colorations and size in the tail for breeding.
The tank is nice with the white rock. Good job!
I noticed the drink too ha ha ha


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to have a 90 gallon tank that was my turtles tank well the turtle died and i devoted it purely to guppies. They bred so fast that there was a point i couldnt see in the tank. Well I sold mostly all of them and then the tank broke right in the middle and there was the end of that.


----------



## o0Panic0o (Aug 14, 2008)

my guppy tank kept dying. v.v it was in a 1n gallon


----------



## johnsteve (Sep 17, 2008)

hi


----------



## LovelyShade (Nov 15, 2008)

love the look of the tank. im surprised your fish havent jumped out of it though! lol. weve had a few suicides just from the back of the tank being open.


----------

